# Quick, easy & cheap upgrade for your Playmates TOS communicator



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I have two, one I got off Ebay for $3.25 recently, the other from a convention back in the 90's, so I played with the cheap one & found that simply removing the belt clip (It screws into place from the inside) & painting the little faux holes with a Sharpie ultra fine tip black pen (I was gonna drill them open, but found the holes on the front & back of the antenna were not aligned, and that would have created a mess that I'm not willing to deal with for a crapizoid communicator) change the thing from a somewhat laffable toy to a fairly decent semi-prop.
Pix:


























I left the small raised connection on the back on in case I want to reattach the clip for historical or selling purposes, but it can easily be removed & the screw holes filled in.

Just an FYI.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I drilled mine. Big Mistake. It's a soft plastic, more a PVC then ABS or Styrene. Bleah Didn't drill clean, lots of little 'worms' of plastic caused by the heat of the drill. If I could get a replacement grill I'd buy it. I've left my belt clip on just because it's easier to mess around with on my belt. 

And while it's not 'screen accurate' I kinda like those subtle little buttons under the 'aluminum strip' to make it chirp and stuff. 

For me, replacing the grill and maybe something to fix up the 'memory disc' would be all I'd want to improve my Playmates Communicator. 

I *did* remove the belt clip from the TNG Tricorder. Man I wish AA/DST would get off their butts and make this. 

yeah, I loves me some role-play toys. Don't get me started on how sad the Playmates 'medical kit' set made me. 

(or how about that old Galoob 'cricket' Phaser? YIKES!)


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> And while it's not 'screen accurate' I kinda like those subtle little buttons under the 'aluminum strip' to make it chirp and stuff.


Me too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

That Galoob phaser wasn't a toy, it was a cry for help.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

The antenna grille is the one feature of the replica Communicator that holds me back from buying one. Whenever I see one in a store, look at how the grille looks compared to the original and then I put it back. This doesn't look like too bad of a "fix" to make it look a bit more like the original prop, so maybe I'll give it some consideration.

Bryan


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Not to hijack this thread, but there are some very nice communicator's for sale.

The DST coms are good, but the earlier ones with the metal antenna are better. True they are too fat, but not overly so.

The best comm available is the John Long kit:

http://www.saucersoverhollywood.com/saucersoverhollywood/store/commkit_sales/index.html

It is a licensed kit that was molded from one of the original 10 built for the show. It's kind of pricy at $199, but really is worth it.

Here is mine:










If I can build it, anyone here can!


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

To each his own, but I can't see purchasing a Playmates comm now that the DST is available and so much more accurate. I too have the John Long kit sitting in the stash.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Gemini1999 said:


> This doesn't look like too bad of a "fix" to make it look a bit more like the original prop, so maybe I'll give it some consideration.


Bryan, I have my good communicator (the Art Asylum/Diamond Select- not cheap now) & my two crapizoid Playmates, just like I have in my phaser collection (except more AA than P there). Good thing about the Playmates ones is you find 'em for a song (used) on Ebay most times. Good for the long shots, but for close ups you really need the AA.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

mach7 said:


> The DST coms are good, but the earlier ones with the metal antenna are better. True they are too fat, but not overly so.


Mine has a metal antenna. But I was in the mood, I'd rip mine apart & change the slight 'fattness' myself. Truthfully, it's not that much of an issue for me. I *DO* need to redo the chrome parts, though. That I'll get to.


> Here is mine:


However, THAT is absolutely beautiful.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

One thing that's kinda interesting about the Communicators, there really seems to be some variation, which makes sense given the tech of the times.

(and I have some logical disagreement about what would be considered the 'hero' communicator but I know THAT would spark a huge hissy fit in some, so I let it be  )

Some say the AA Comm is too fat, others would reply with pics on how a specific comm in a specific episode looked just like that, and so on.

Again, me, BOTH the Playmates and the AA Comms look right on (allowing for the grills) in my hand, and just need a little fix-up on the memory disc (the thingie in the middle) to make it better. And a new grill for the Playmates might be nice. *sigh*

Phasers, the AA wins hands down, same with the Tricorder.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Captain April said:


> That Galoob phaser wasn't a toy, it was a cry for help.


Cry for help? I don't think there was ANY help for that. 

And then Playmates did just about the same thing!

Man o' man Galoob sure didn't have a handle on TNG, altho I give them points for the Shuttlecraft.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> just need a little fix-up on the memory disc (the thingie in the middle) to make it better.


I LOVE the way the thingie in the middle twirls on my AA comm.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I wasn't up on the AA/DST Communicators... I did a bit of looking - I'd be quite happy with those. I don't mind the price - I'm only buying one and I don't buy prop replicas all that often.

Bryan


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Gemini1999 said:


> I don't mind the price - I'm only buying one and I don't buy prop replicas all that often.


http://www.amazon.com/Diamond-Select-OCT074331-Star-Trek/dp/B000WE30HY/ref=pd_sim_t_11

Shhhh! Keep it under your hat....

(Not sure if it's the metal or plastic antenna, but either way it's a good price)


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Diamond-Select-OCT074331-Star-Trek/dp/B000WE30HY/ref=pd_sim_t_11
> 
> Shhhh! Keep it under your hat....
> 
> (Not sure if it's the metal or plastic antenna, but either way it's a good price)


You're such a bad influence on me, between the Masudaya B-9s and now picking up two of these, I need to stop reading your threads.......:wave:

P.S. I'll let you know if the antenna is plastic or metal.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

You know, I don't think I ever heard that the antenna grid/grill/hotplate (  ) on the AA Communicator was metal. That was the first run only on that? Or was it a store exclusive?

I just recall that some were shiny and some were dull. Mine is, I assume, the most recent, the model that was released to Toys R Us.

And while I do like the spinny thing, I kinda wish it could be shut off because I don't think that should be running ALL the time. But that's deep fanboy nonsense waiting to be unleashed.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

teslabe said:


> You're such a bad influence on me, between the Masudaya B-9s and now picking up two of these, I need to stop reading your threads.......:wave:


You're suffering from a viral fanboy meld, Doctor.:lol:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> You know, I don't think I ever heard that the antenna grid/grill/hotplate (  ) on the AA Communicator was metal. That was the first run only on that? Or was it a store exclusive?


I got mine with the metal grill at Blockbuster just after the Abrams flick came out, on sale for $12!:freak: First time I flipped it open, the connections BENT!!!
Luckily, they went back into place pretty easily.:hat:


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

I hadn't heard that they downgraded them to plastic grids. My first one didn't function. Sent it back and the second works, so far.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

jheilman said:


> I hadn't heard that they downgraded them to plastic grids.


First I've heard too- we'll see when I get my new one.:wave:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

The grid on mine feels like it might be ABS plastic, color molded in a kind of gold.

It flips open smartly but it does seem to lack a bit of authority.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Ever notice that as the series went on, the grid on Kirk's (hero, I'm guessin') Communicator kept opening farther back? It's like Shatner kept opening it too hard, but I never minded- I thought it looked cool any which way!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> Ever notice that as the series went on, the grid on Kirk's (hero, I'm guessin') Communicator kept opening farther back? It's like Shatner kept opening it too hard, but I never minded- I thought it looked cool any which way!


I seem to recall there was a brass pin in the hinge that acted as a stop that would break off. 

The design intent, seemingly, was for the actor to roll the cover open, using finger pressure along the hinge wheel. That's not dynamic enough, not for a manly man like William Shatner.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> That's not dynamic enough, not for a manly man like William Shatner.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Check here out:

http://www.herocomm.com/

More info than you ever wanted on the communicator (but you will love it!)


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

mach7 said:


> Check here out:
> 
> http://www.herocomm.com/
> 
> More info than you ever wanted on the communicator (but you will love it!)


SO intensely cool!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Chrisisall said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Diamond-Select-OCT074331-Star-Trek/dp/B000WE30HY/ref=pd_sim_t_11
> 
> Shhhh! Keep it under your hat....
> 
> (Not sure if it's the metal or plastic antenna, but either way it's a good price)


Chris -

That is a good price. I checked the listing (there was more than one at Amazon.com) as well as a few others for the AA/DST Communicator. There was some variance in pricing that went all the way up to 50.00 for one. All of the listings had the same pics, so it would seem that all of those listings were the version that has the plastic antenna. I'd like to get the metal antenna version if possible, but that might take a bit of work.

I know of a local comic book shop that carries the DST Trek prop replicas. I'll have to take a quick trip over there tomorrow when I have a few minutes to check it out. I don't think that their price is as low as the listing you pointed me to, though.

Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.

Bryan


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> SO intensely cool!!!!!!:thumbsup:


It is cool, but be aware there's some butthurt fandrama over the attitude of that site and questions over the methods used to research and document blah blah blah.

One of the issues seems to be a misunderstanding of the concept I suspect. The name of the site is Herocomm but someone takes them to task for not documenting the stunt and special-use Comms, thus "they lie" and on and on.

My opinion would probably make those same eyes bleed. 

I think there's solid, useful research on that site. And some good pics.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

mach7 said:


> Check here out:
> 
> http://www.herocomm.com/
> 
> More info than you ever wanted on the communicator (but you will love it!)


Yep, that pretty much wraps that up. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I've been working on converting my Playmates to STIII version communicators. So far, I have no idea how to create the grilles for those.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I've been working on converting my Playmates to STIII version communicators. So far, I have no idea how to create the grilles for those.


I seem to recall you're a man of high skills and many talents, so...

Maybe vac-form?

I'm kind of thinking pull a RTV mold of the Playmates comm grille to make a buck to draw the heated plastic over.

Hmmm, no, wait. Photoetch is probably the only choice. Man, that would be a delicate S.O.B. to make. Were I doing it and had unlimited money (like a Hollywood prop guy, at least unlimited compared to what I have) I would laser or waterjet mill that out of titanium sheet and plate it gold.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Steve H said:


> I seem to recall you're a man of high skills and many talents, so...
> 
> Maybe vac-form?
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think you're right. How thick can you get with photoetch?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I have no idea how thick one can get with photoetching brass, but I do know there are people around here that do this for a living and might be worth sending a PM to, yes? 

Mind, I have NO skill in this area, but looking at how that grille looks I'd think along the lines of bending the sides first then doing the etching. I don't know if that's possible. 

Also you may need to layer thickness of brass sheet for the hinge area.

I hope this is making some kind of sense and has logic.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Gemini1999 said:


> I checked the listing (there was more than one at Amazon.com) as well as a few others for the AA/DST Communicator. There was some variance in pricing that went all the way up to 50.00 for one. All of the listings had the same pics, so it would seem that all of those listings were the version that has the plastic antenna. I'd like to get the metal antenna version if possible, but that might take a bit of work.


I just got mine, and it's the plastic antenna, but it looks pretty good, and I'll have no bending problem, BUT...
The moire does not spin! Ahhh, WTHeck, I'll see if I can fix it, if not, I'm not gonna send it back. I'm already likin' it too much.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> I just got mine, and it's the plastic antenna, but it looks pretty good, and I'll have no bending problem, BUT...
> The moire does not spin! Ahhh, WTHeck, I'll see if I can fix it, if not, I'm not gonna send it back. I'm already likin' it too much.


1. Try new batteries.

2. I don't recall, there may be a 'demo mode' switch inside that needs to be flipped. Well, I guess I can open up mine and actually check, huh? Nope, no switch, but there is a slot on the upper right side near the bottom where the 'try me' limiter tab was inserted, check to see that someone didn't cut the tab flush with the body in an attempt to hide that hole.


Otherwise I suspect you've got the skills to take the back off and see if the gears turn and such. 

It IS a pretty cool prop toy, isn't it? I really should get another one to glue a velcro patch onto...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> 1. Try new batteries.


Yes, a distinct possibility!



> Otherwise I suspect you've got the skills to take the back off and see if the gears turn and such.


Affirmative.


> It IS a pretty cool prop toy, isn't it? I really should get another one to glue a velcro patch onto...


Gotta paint the antenna a more realistic colour though.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

SUCCESS!!!

The gears were just in need of a little coaxing. And wow, so much less noise on this one than my earlier 'metal antenna' AA Comm!!! 
I LOVE it!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

I also just got mine and one had leaky batteries, not a big problem all that is going away when I do my mods and the plastic antenna has to go. I have to say they are very nice foundations for modding......:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

teslabe said:


> the plastic antenna has to go. I have to say they are very nice foundations for modding......:thumbsup:


My collection so far- 
















Playmates, AA metal antenna, AA plastic antenna.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

So, there WAS a metal antenna Comm? Huh. Well, cool! 

But there seem to be some other minor changes between the metal and plastic antenna Comms, unless it's just the picture. Something about the lights.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> My collection so far-
> Playmates, AA metal antenna, AA plastic antenna.


Which one would you say is the most accurate, each antenna looks different and before I order the perforated metal sheet for my new antennas, it would be nice to know the correct hole diameter.......:wave:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> But there seem to be some other minor changes between the metal and plastic antenna Comms, unless it's just the picture. Something about the lights.


Biggest diff I see (other than the antenna) is the moire design. All else appears precisely the same up close.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

teslabe said:


> Which one would you say is the most accurate


Oh, the metal one, definitely. The plastic one is accurate on the outer part of the antenna, but the holes get too small on the inside ( a mold thing no doubt). Easy to fix (if a little repetitive in the process).
I'm gonna paint it anyway, so WTH.


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

It's metal... and MUCH better than the Playmates version.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> Oh, the metal one, definitely. The plastic one is accurate on the outer part of the antenna, but the holes get too small on the inside ( a mold thing no doubt). Easy to fix (if a little repetitive in the process).
> I'm gonna paint it anyway, so WTH.


Could you please tell me approximately the size of the holes in the metal antenna, thank you for any help......:wave:


----------



## Eagle 18 (Aug 7, 2001)

Speaking of the playmates comm . I picked this up a few years ago from a member on another forum . Brass lid , upgraded moire and velcro added .


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Eagle 18 said:


> Speaking of the playmates comm . I picked this up a few years ago from a member on another forum . Brass lid , upgraded moire and velcro added .


Nicely done!

Bryan


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

teslabe said:


> Could you please tell me approximately the size of the holes in the metal antenna, thank you for any help......:wave:


Just a tiny bit under 2cm, or a _hair_ over 1/8".


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

Chrisisall said:


> Just a tiny bit under 2cm, or a _hair_ over 1/8".


I think you meant *2mm*. 2cm is a little over 3/4".


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Larry523 said:


> I think you meant *2mm*. 2cm is a little over 3/4".


Thanks guys for the info, I'll order the sheet metal today.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Larry523 said:


> I think you meant *2mm*. 2cm is a little over 3/4".


:freak: Ooops! Thanks Larry!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Not to hijack the thread, but I thought I'd post a family photo of my communicators.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

mach7 said:


>


I *think* I can identify all but the 3rd one on the top... what is it?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Not a hijack at all, I think! I'd be interested in a listing of what all of these are! I mean, the TWOK Comm from AA/DST is obvious (tho I thought the prop was larger, I recall it being kinda ridiculous big in the movie) and that's a Voyager-style comm badge but I don't know about the backing/base/whatever is under it.

Something about that top row 3rd from the left seems familiar....


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Chrisisall said:


> I *think* I can identify all but the 3rd one on the top... what is it?


That is the calculator/clock whatchamacallit version that came out about ten years ago. I've got a couple of those I modified. Very off on the shape but not bad otherwise. I switched out the electronics with the Playmates version. The metal grille was a big plus over the Playmates version and everything worked perfectly fine with the new sound and LED effects.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> TWOK Comm from AA/DST is obvious (tho I thought the prop was larger, I recall it being kinda ridiculous big in the movie)


It's the _thickness_- like a brick.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Upper row

AA/DST metal lid, star trek the experience comm, IPI comm(talk back, clock, calc), playmates talk back.

Lower row

DST plastic lid, John Long, DST WOK, star trek the exp next gen comm

I really like the WOK comm, lots of fun to play with!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

mach7 said:


> John Long


Okay, I thought as much.:thumbsup:


----------

